# murray mercury chain drive tricycle



## rustystone2112 (Mar 25, 2014)

looking for correct or best way to put these solid tires on this tricycle


----------



## bobsbikes (Mar 26, 2014)

*tires*

boiling water 
boil some water and put the tire in until it is soft and
plyable and then stretch the tire on to the wheel


----------



## ridingtoy (Mar 27, 2014)

Yes, don't even try to put one on cold...voice of experience. Almost thought I had it and then it suddenly split completely in two.

Dave


----------



## rustystone2112 (Mar 28, 2014)

ridingtoy said:


> Yes, don't even try to put one on cold...voice of experience. Almost thought I had it and then it suddenly split completely in two.
> 
> Dave




thank you.thats the way i was going to try,just wanted to know if someone had another way i hadn't herd about


----------

